

Nuclear Meltdown - not as deadly as we feared. - ChuckMcM
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/08/02/nyt_nrc_meltdown_report/

======
ChuckMcM
Note, the Register is not 'high' journalism. However, I didn't find a link to
the NRC report directly. But in another thread I was pointing out that
estimates of latent cancer deaths from events like Chernobyl turned out to
over estimate the impact in part because there isn't a lot of data to populate
a model with. Adding in data from Fukushima (as folks are followed over time)
and the data from Chernobyl the model is refined. This latest adjustment
reduced the estimated latent cancer impact of a meltdown by 24x (so if before
they predicted a million latent cancer deaths now they would predict 416
thousand.

Nobody wants to under prepare, so over estimating the impact is the rule
rather than the exception. Useful to keep that in mind.

